

Why are domain registrars such scamming bastards? - AlexMuir
http://www.alexmuir.com/2011/09/why-are-domain-registrars-such-scamming-bastards/

======
api
Low-to-no-value-added reselling is in general a tough business, and thus
encourages scammy/spammy behavior.

